# Co workers husband likes to swerve at bikes.



## eobf (Jun 17, 2008)

I ride to work almost every day, have been for about the last 8 months. A co worker came up to me a couple day ago after I mentioned a car buzzed me and honked. She said her husband hates cyclists and gets as close as he can to them and lays on the horn.

The interesting thing is, he is a border patrol agent. What do you say to that?


----------



## GerryR (Sep 3, 2008)

Get a hand grenade.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

Sounds like a guy with a badge, a bad attitude and a weapon. Sadly, that combination isn't as rare as we'd hope.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Speak now, speak out.


----------



## joel2old (Feb 22, 2008)

i have a non biking friend that will tell you how much he hates cyclist every time i bring up riding. he will tell you they are all the same and follow no laws and slow everyone down that is driving a auto. i try not to talk to him anymore about riding but alot of people have the same opinion. education will not even help these people!


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

I hope he swerves, but doesn't hit, a high-ranking federal police officer that can kick his border patrolling ass.

Oh, I'd also say to her that her husband sounds like an a$$hole and that you'll be happy to testify as to what she said when he finally does hit someone. Someone that files a big fat lawsuit to take every penny she and her husband have. Maybe that'll scare her to scare him.


----------



## stoat (Jun 25, 2008)

Now that you know that tidbit of information, tell her that if he ever hits one it probably could be argued that it's not an accident but murder or attempted murder.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

eobf said:


> The interesting thing is, he is a border patrol agent. What do you say to that?


You say, what does he do to illegal aliens, run them over?

Then you ask, what does he do to you?


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

Is your coworker hot?




eobf said:


> I ride to work almost every day, have been for about the last 8 months. A co worker came up to me a couple day ago after I mentioned a car buzzed me and honked. She said her husband hates cyclists and gets as close as he can to them and lays on the horn.
> 
> The interesting thing is, he is a border patrol agent. What do you say to that?


----------



## eobf (Jun 17, 2008)

filtersweep said:


> Is your coworker hot?



Yeah she is in fact.


----------



## bigbill (Feb 15, 2005)

You could ask the co-worker how much they owe on their house, car, and how much they have in savings. Make sure she knows that it will be yours if her husband hits you. You might let her know how a felony conviction would affect her husbands employment status. Get the license plate number and file a complaint so there is a record of it. Give your co-worker a copy of the complaint file.


----------



## tmotz (May 16, 2002)

*Not a shocker*

People don't care if they injure or kill others. The value of life keeps dropping.


----------



## dir-t (Oct 14, 2005)

eobf said:


> Yeah she is in fact.



That's what I was wondering. You should ask her if she'd like to take a "test ride" on someone with bicycle-honed glutes and lots of stamina.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

I'm not trying to say I'm some kind of saint or anything, but WTF?

I honestly can't imagine wasting the emotional energy it takes to "hate" something like cyclists.

I mean, I dislike giant SUVs, but unless they're triple parked across a handicapped spot or something, I could give a crap about them. Don't really care when I'm stuck behind one in traffic, I might get as far as to get annoyed when I'm stuck behind one trying to parallel park, but it takes a whole lot of energy to hate something.

My guess is these are some folks with some issues, and there's no lesson you can teach someone with that kind of defect to make them stop. 

this song comes to mind when I think about people like this:






My second guess would be that they'll probably keel over from a stress-induced heart attack before they get the chance to hurt anyone.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

buck-50 said:


> My guess is these are some folks with some issues, and there's no lesson you can teach someone with that kind of defect to make them stop.


No, but if his wife is hot.... well.... just saying....


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*official?*



eobf said:


> I ride to work almost every day, have been for about the last 8 months. A co worker came up to me a couple day ago after I mentioned a car buzzed me and honked. She said her husband hates cyclists and gets as close as he can to them and lays on the horn.
> 
> The interesting thing is, he is a border patrol agent. What do you say to that?


Does he do this in an official vehicle? If so, write a letter to his boss. Might do that anyway.


----------



## Bertrand (Feb 1, 2005)

*Just get his email address*

and post it on this forum. We'll do the rest:devil: :devil:


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

As an agent his email is public knowledge. Just don't send anything that would get you "harrassing" a federal officer. But, if we get it, we can definitely let him and his boss know how's he's behaving.

The best thing would be to get the license plate and the next time he does it immediately call 911 and say someone tried to run you off the road. That should help slow him down a little.


----------



## buck-50 (Sep 20, 2005)

Bertrand said:


> and post it on this forum. We'll do the rest:devil: :devil:


Yes, because getting harassed by a bunch of sanctimonious cyclists is going to make him stop...

"he hates cyclists, so let's get a bunch of cyclists to tell him how much of a d!ck he is- That'll make life much better for the next cyclist he sees!"

Bad idea.

Drop it. Baaaad dog. DROP!


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Does he do this in an official vehicle? If so, write a letter to his boss. Might do that anyway.


mount a 2' spike on the side of your bike sticking out perpendicular to the bike and facing traffic--maybe a spring so you're isolated from it a bit on the bike should it hit something. If anyone comes within that distance of you their car gets scratched badly.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> mount a 2' spike on the side of your bike sticking out perpendicular to the bike and facing traffic--maybe a spring so you're isolated from it a bit on the bike should it hit something. If anyone comes within that distance of you their car gets scratched badly.


Sounds like a recepie for a crash. 

Buy a Flip digital video recorder. Record it, post it, get the guy fired. Bam.


----------



## Bocephus Jones II (Oct 7, 2004)

Pablo said:


> Sounds like a recepie for a crash.
> 
> Buy a Flip digital video recorder. Record it, post it, get the guy fired. Bam.


Yeah I'd never actually do that, but the thought of scratching some idiots car that tried to swerve at me makes me happy.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Bocephus Jones II said:


> Yeah I'd never actually do that, but the thought of scratching some idiots car that tried to swerve at me makes me happy.


Yeah, revenge may be a dish best served cold, but rage should be piping hot.


----------



## quidquam (Nov 4, 2008)

+1 On filing a preemptive complaint with the local police dept.

This is no different than someone pulling a gun on someone to get a kick out of scaring them. Nailing someone with your car is assault with a deadly weapon.

For all our sakes, do NOT go soft on this - think of how guilty you'll feel if he does hit and hurt somewhen when you could have done something to help set him straight.

I have had to do something similar to a friend who drove drunk. It's not fun and no one wants to be considered a hypersensitive jerk but it's better than letting these folks' behavior go unchecked.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

Border patrol agents are apparently above the law. There was an incident where one killed a pedestrian in Grand Marais, MN about two years ago. The officer was immediately transferred out of the area, and just within the last month they have been investigating. Good luck going after one of 'em.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

liver stabbing

immediate calls to the police if they ever happened to me.


----------



## m_s (Nov 20, 2007)

Is his daughter hot?


----------



## slowrider (Mar 12, 2004)

Ask your co-worker, to ask her idiot husband, if he would lay on the horn if he was stopped at a red light with a person on a bike right next to him. I call idiots like that 
"60 mph tough guys". It's easy to be tough when you are riding by in your car. 

I'm 6'2 200 pounds. I'm wrestled in high school, boxed in the military. I must look small on my bike.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2009)

eobf said:


> I ride to work almost every day, have been for about the last 8 months. A co worker came up to me a couple day ago after I mentioned a car buzzed me and honked. She said her husband hates cyclists and gets as close as he can to them and lays on the horn.
> 
> The interesting thing is, he is a border patrol agent. What do you say to that?



Doesn't surprise me at all. Once one of my supervisors invited his state trooper brother to speak to us at work on a variety of safe driving topics. The presentation made it clear that the trooper's position was that he enforced the law as it was written and per what he had been tasked by the state till someone asked about cyclists where the trooper made it clear that he not only did not feel bicycles should be on the highway, but blamed them for accidents they were involved in. The old "well they shouldn't be riding there anyway" excuse. 

It was in front of several hundred people and it has always bothered me as his statements on bicycles were directly contrary to his statements on other vehicles.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

kykr13 said:


> Border patrol agents are apparently above the law. There was an incident where one killed a pedestrian in Grand Marais, MN about two years ago. The officer was immediately transferred out of the area, and just within the last month they have been investigating. Good luck going after one of 'em.


Sue for wrongful death within the stat. of limitaitons time limit.


----------



## eobf (Jun 17, 2008)

I think he is around 24 years old. No kids and he is the son of the owner of the company I work for. To make it clear, he is not the one that honked and skimmed me. His wife just said he likes to do that after I went on a rant about drivers.

What bothers me the most that as riders many of us are out doing it to have fun. I commute on my bike because I love to do it, it makes me happy. I ignore the cars that toss things at me or honk or yell, but I fail to understand it. What is the deal, We are out doing something we enjoy that harms nobody and we get crap thrown at us. It doesn't make any sense.


----------



## lgh (Feb 21, 2006)

"... if he ever hits one it probably could be argued that it's not an accident but murder or attempted murder." It is at least manslaughter and he has now officially established criminal intent. Save the email. 

And let's make sure only the cops (and Border Patrol agents) have guns. Oh yeah .... and the agents who protect our politicians. That'll help fix things here at the animal farm.

Larry


----------



## quidquam (Nov 4, 2008)

Seriously, call the local PD and tell them about the situation. Ask them if you can just have them note down that this guy is doing this sort of thing. If you call up on the non-emergency line and explain that it scares you that this guy is out there threatening others with grievous injury, I bet you'll find a sympathetic ear.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Ask her if it makes him feel more manly? Is he compensating for the lack of something with his vehicle?


----------



## Slim Again Soon (Oct 25, 2005)

Tell her that you'd noticed that her husband honks at all the high-school girls, too.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

eobf said:


> I think he is around 24 years old. No kids and he is the son of the owner of the company I work for. To make it clear, he is not the one that honked and skimmed me. His wife just said he likes to do that after I went on a rant about drivers.
> 
> What bothers me the most that as riders many of us are out doing it to have fun. I commute on my bike because I love to do it, it makes me happy. I ignore the cars that toss things at me or honk or yell, but I fail to understand it. What is the deal, We are out doing something we enjoy that harms nobody and we get crap thrown at us. It doesn't make any sense.


I agree with filing with the police. Even better that he's the son of your owner, that way if you get fired you can sue because of the complaint.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

You nicely say to her, "I'm concerned, your husband needs to understand he is threatening the lives of husbands, wives, daughters and sons with a 2000 lb weapon. What happens when he hits someone? Why does he think it's OK to be reckless with the lives of others?"









Then you try to hit it.


----------



## bwana (Feb 4, 2005)

YuriB said:


> ... he is threatening the lives of husbands, wives, daughters and sons with a 2000 lb weapon...


More likely 4000 lb weapon, damn few 2000 lb vehicles these days.


----------



## bubba biker (Mar 1, 2008)

Might want to ask her what happens to him in prison when he finally kills someone which will happen eventually. I'm sure his peers in cell block #3 will go easy on his you know what since he was a former law enforcement officer and all. 
Call the police or highway patrol on this flipping idiot! He has probable had a few complaints lodged against him already. In Colorado if someone gets a few complaints lodged against them the highway patrol comes knocking on your door. It's as simple as a phone call and could change a behaviour that saves a life or keeps someone from getting crippled.


----------



## quidquam (Nov 4, 2008)

bubba biker said:


> Might want to ask her what happens to him in prison when he finally kills someone which will happen eventually. I'm sure his peers in cell block #3 will go easy on his you know what since he was a former law enforcement officer and all.
> Call the police or highway patrol on this flipping idiot! He has probable had a few complaints lodged against him already. In Colorado if someone gets a few complaints lodged against them the highway patrol comes knocking on your door. It's as simple as a phone call and could change a behaviour that saves a life or keeps someone from getting crippled.


+1

File a report. Please.

If you're not part of the solution... you're more than just part of the parcipitate.


----------



## wipeout (Jun 6, 2005)

eobf said:


> I ride to work almost every day, have been for about the last 8 months. A co worker came up to me a couple day ago after I mentioned a car buzzed me and honked. She said her husband hates cyclists and gets as close as he can to them and lays on the horn.
> 
> The interesting thing is, he is a border patrol agent. What do you say to that?


What do I say to that? To wife: "Why did you marry an asshat?".


----------



## jrm (Dec 23, 2001)

*hes one of those booger eaters*

that sees a few cyclists ride dangerously (to him being a non rider & seing illegal aliens riding bikes maybe) and makes the generalization that all cyclists do that using what he calls "common sense".

****ing Retards...


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

I'd ask her how she'd feel if her kid got buzzed and honked at by some idiot/her husband. Then tell her to talk to hubby. The guy clearly has unresolved aggression issues and is on a power trip while driving. Get the guys info and plate number and report ANYTHING he does to the police.


----------



## kbiker3111 (Nov 7, 2006)

Carry a bat.

Better yet, they make these magnets that say something to the effect of 'hey douchebag, you were so close that I had no problem sticking this to the side of your car, why don't you give me a little room' Only that might encourage him.


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

kbiker3111 said:


> Carry a bat.
> 
> Better yet, they make these magnets that say something to the effect of 'hey douchebag, you were so close that I had no problem sticking this to the side of your car, why don't you give me a little room' Only that might encourage him.


the stickers need to quote the state law (if there is one) about bicycles having a right to the road, and penalties for aggresive driving.


----------



## Tig (Feb 9, 2004)

Try a *3 Feet Please* jersey...
http://www.3feetplease.com/


----------

